# Orchid house adjustment # ??



## Roy (Nov 19, 2012)

Had to find something easy to do while in recovery mode, so, reworked the orchids a little.


----------



## ericst11 (Nov 19, 2012)

looks great and so clean i wish mine wasn't so cramped


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks very nice! How big is your greenhouse? Does your green house alternate solid panels to clear ones?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice greenhouse! I wish I had one.


----------



## Marc (Nov 19, 2012)

I wished I had a growing space like that, even 1/3 of it would make me a very happy man.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 19, 2012)

those are reflective curtains? nice house


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2012)

To answer the questions hopefully.
The house is 9mtrs long x 4 mtrs wide & high. The bright spots are fibreglass, partially lined with bubble plastic & polystyrene sheets over the tin sheets. All of the linings need replacing, too old & dirty.
Its basically a large garden shed with every second panel in the side walls & roof having firbeglass, not metal. The ends are metal. The manufacturer modified it for me.


----------



## cattmad (Nov 19, 2012)

looks very neat roy, dont see many paphs in there


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like a great place to spend lots of time.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 20, 2012)

Hope recovery was successful Roy !!!! Your gh looks so clean and well arranged with lots of space remaining to be filled  !!!! Jean


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2012)

cattmad said:


> looks very neat roy, dont see many paphs in there



There about 200 Paphs but in small pots these days, starting to grow again.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Hope recovery was successful Roy !!!! Your gh looks so clean and well arranged with lots of space remaining to be filled  !!!! Jean



Better but still a long way to go Jean. Thanks.
The space is a worry but I have 500 Catt' seedlings in flask due early in the new year. Won't take long to fill that space.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2012)

I got a list of Cattleya divisions recently. I'd like to buy most of them but can't. Any Aussies in the forum interested in some of the best available anywhere, PM me.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2012)

What a disheveled, messy, disorganized place you have there!  Lovely!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2012)

Wonderful growing place!!!!


----------

